# Howler



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

I have for sale one of my monster howlers. It is made out of hedge and cocobolo. the tone board is acrylic swirl.
















I would like to get $30.00 to your door 
Thanks for looking 
John


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

It is a nice looking howler, if I could only use one, now thats another question, but very nice caller


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Had a specialized bowgrip from gripwerks.com made for my Mathews. It's cocobolo wood too, VERY beautiful. I imagine the tone is rich out of that baby!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey ebbs do you or anyone on here know of some good CD's that help you out with your calling cause my calling is pretty bad and im always up for any info that helps me become a better predator hunter.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

This is gonna sound ridiculous, but because I'm a first gen caller, I taught myself by watching guys on tv like Randy Anderson and Byron South. They seemed to be successful regardless of how commercialized they've become and so I picked up a hot dog from primos and it had a Randy Anderson speak the language CD in it. Also, his videos from Primos have instructional parts built in where he talks about the difference between an "invitation" howel and a "challenge" howl/bark. Would just hold my call and practice while I watched him talk about it. I was so visual it was the best way for me to do it. Drove the wife crazy, but through that I learned how to use ALL open reed type calls. Including a hot lips elk call, the ki-yi smaller open reed for pup distress, and his smaller lil-dog call. It's helped me with custom calls and a wider range of things I now prefer but they were fairly cheap and a great starting point.

One thing that really helped me at first on howlers was my teeth. Sometimes it can be hard to get the pucker power needed to pinch down with your lips toward the tip of the call to get the higher pitched howls. While I was learning I'd use my teeth occasionally to help get a feel for the spot and sound on the call that it produced. This kept me from being too discouraged early on and developed confidence in the sounds I was creating. As I got better, my cheeks and lips got stronger and fatigued less easily so I could produce the sounds I wanted without using my teeth (which I should warn you will scratch up and be hard on the reed).

First diaphragm call I ever picked up was a single reed hen cackle for calling turkeys when I was about 11. Always just tried to think like the animal and the emotions they would convey if making the sounds. Sorry to turn this into an instructional, animal vocalizations are a passion of mine. Your question was simple regarding the CDs for calling, the short answer is that some will come with the call and others you can find simply if you peak at the video sections of our major sports stores or on amazon. Hope that helps man, happing howling!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good post ebbs, I got a start in a similar fashion in that I would watch the hunting videos and try to copy their sounds, there was no instruction and it probably took me a little longer but it worked for me. Most of the cd's have a lot of distress sounds on them, thats where I started.

On a side note if you scratch up your reed you can get a pack of replacement reeds and bands from bearmanric for pretty cheap.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey thanks for the info and all the help, ive been practicing while driving around and the looks people give me are to funny, but thanks again for all the help


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Hey thanks for the info and all the help, ive been practicing while driving around and the looks people give me are to funny, but thanks again for all the help


 You'd probably fit in with those youngsters cruising up and down the streets on Friday nights!!!! A little extra music wouldn't hurt anyone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a friend (I know, it's hard to believe) here in town that commutes about forty-five miles through the heart of town usually in the dead of rush hour who got a elk calling dvd with the bugle he bought. So whenever traffic was slow(read stopped) he would start blowing away. He started taking a camera to flash at people who would give him odd looks(he really didn't care) so time goes by and he is getting pretty good at it (according to him, I never heard it) well one day he lets out a good bugle and he says he got an answer... from the guy two lanes over. He said "I had to stop the guy and ask how many days it took him to get within hearing distance"?... 4 1/2 weeks the guy drove that stretch of freeway waiting to get close enough to be heard. Needless to say they had a good laugh over it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now thats Funny!! Only among the hunting fraternity do you hear stories like that!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don...I had to laugh ! Not too many talk elk ! While learning to diaphram turkey I too would get strang looks. Often I would not let on that I was doing the calling. Never got a responce though...lonely world out there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the same guy who got into archery and decided that he needed to practice shooting from a treestand, so not having any trees in his yard he did the next best thing. He set the target out in his back yard and got up on his roof and proceeded to shoot away in an area of Phoenix that is very densely populated. That lasted for about fifteen minutes, or however long it took the police to set up a perimiter around the neighborhood blocking off all the streets. So the cops send two cops up the street leap frogging behind cars(they must have drawn the short straw). My friend is totally unaware as he's concentrating on his shots, all the sudden he gets nearly startled off the roof by the cops blasting him with a bull horn. DROP THE BOW SIR, he's like W-T-F sets his bow down and is ordered to the edge of the roof, as he's walking over to the edge he notices all the neighbors out on their front lawns staring and a whole slew of cops coming up the street some of whom stop behind cars and are now looking at him through the sights of their AR's. The cops make him jump off the roof,yes jump(it's only 10 ft.) he hits the ground and the cops are all over him, hand cuffs are slapped on and he is lifted by his arms to an upright position. He explains after a lot of "what are you doing/ how stupid are you questions, that he was practicing for an upcoming elk hunt and that he is apparently, THAT stupid. They run him for warrants and priors and then ask to see the tag. He shows them the tag, a couple of them start telling him how lucky he is THAT HE GOT DRAWN HIS FIRST YEAR, not that they didn't shoot him, that he got drawn. They all have a good laugh about it and go on their way. He says after they leave, he is still kind of shakey but he wants his bow, he gets half way up the ladder and according to him it's like a bomb goes off in his pants, there was no warning no nothing he says one minute I'm climbing the ladder, the next I'm wondering whats dripping out my pant legs splattering on the cool deck to the pool, he says I was so close to the roof all i could think of was to get to the top. So now here he is on the roof again with crap dripping out his pant leg filling his shoe and running out on his roof , that has no gutter mind you, try cleaning that up with a BRAWNY he says, it ain't the quicker picker upper.

As funny as this is, it's ten times funnier to hear him tell it, it takes him about an hour because of all the stops for laughter. His wife leaves the room once he gets to the part about when they let him go. She says their back patio roof needs replacing.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't you mean the quicker pooper picker-upper?


----------

